# More Arisaemas



## parvi_17 (May 22, 2007)

Arisaema triphyllum (Jack-in-the-pulpit), one of three American Arisaema species (the other two being dracontium and stewardsonii, which is sometimes considered a ssp. of triphyllum). This species has two forms; this is the purple form.




The green form of A. triphyllum.




This is my other sikokianum, which is starting to expand out. This particular specimen does not have variegated leaves like the other one.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2007)

Thanx for posting. The green one is so COOL!!!


----------



## Heather (May 23, 2007)

Those are wonderful! I saw one in the garden yesterday but couldn't get a good shot.


----------

